# Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000



## wörni (28. Juli 2016)

Ich habe leider die Handkurbel für meine Sargus SG 2000 verloren. Leider ist es nicht möglich über Penn Deutschland-purefishing.com Ersatz zu bekommen :c

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee oder eine kaputte Rolle im Schrank die er loswerden will.

LG
Werner


----------



## Purist (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*



wörni schrieb:


> Leider ist es nicht möglich über Penn Deutschland-purefishing.com Ersatz zu bekommen :c



Ich brauche auch ein Penn-Ersatzteil und komme nicht ran, US Order ist derbe teuer. Als Verbraucher kann man von Pure Fishing daher derzeit nur dringend abraten.

Ist bei dir der Bügelumschlag noch i.O.? Den wird's nämlich als nächstes treffen. |rolleyes
Auf die 2000er Sargus passen aber auch andere Kurbeln, habe auf meine schonmal eine Shakespeare Doppelkurbel gepflanzt.


----------



## jkc (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Boahr, das gibts ja gar nicht; die haben doch so einen geilen Erstazteilservice mit kurzen wegen gehabt. Das ist ja richtig übel brauche auch noch was für ne Abu.
Auch über Händler kein dran kommen?

Grüße JK


----------



## TJ. (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Der gute Service war einmal.
Wollte auch ein Ersatzteil für ne Battle 2000 nix ists.
Die 3 Mann Frima die seither so gut reparierte und ersatzteile liefert musste wohl zu machen weil sie nichtmehr beliefert werden.
Pure fishing wollte diesen zweig wohl selber machen über Frankreich oder so. Auf jeden fall jetzt ists alles andere als gut.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

War doch bereits Ende 2015 abzusehen,was da auf den Verbraucher zukommt..Mist

http://reel-service-center.eu/

Da konnte man Teile für Penn,Abu u.a. (und know how)ja direkt ordern.

Geschichte..funktionierte zu gut.

Nach Willen von PF sollte es so ablaufen..dein Händler wendet sich an PF D und die wiederum wenden sich an den für die EU zuständigen 
Teilelieferanten..PF France.

Ich hätte es zwecks Unternehmensfreundlicher Kosteneinsparung(was zählt da der Kunde?)noch komplizierter gemacht und auch noch Burkina Faso und Peru mit eingebunden.


----------



## Purist (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich hätte es zwecks Unternehmensfreundlicher Kosteneinsparung(was zählt da der Kunde?)noch komplizierter gemacht und auch noch Burkina Faso und Peru mit eingebunden.



Kundenfreundlich ist's nur in den USA, da muss niemand beim Händer anklopfen und ewig warten, dort kann man entweder direkt per Email ordern oder sich einen von 5 (!) (Online) Läden auswählen, bei denen man die Teile bekommt.  
In GB gibt's auch mehrere Ersatzteilhändler, nur hier streicht man das Konzept.

Der Reelservice war schon perfekt: Freundlich, günstig, unkompliziert und sehr schnell. 
Solange die das nicht wieder hinbekommen, würde ich wirklich deren Rollen meiden, vor allem die teureren Modelle. Bei denen wird's da schnell richtig ärgerlich.


----------



## pike-81 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Moinsen!
Okidoki, und eine Bestellung in Übersee ist keine Option?
Bin ja Slammer-Fan!
Petri


----------



## wörni (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*



Purist schrieb:


> Auf die 2000er Sargus passen aber auch andere Kurbeln, habe auf meine schonmal eine Shakespeare Doppelkurbel gepflanzt.



Kannst mir sagen welche? Teilenummer?
Die Rolle ist so gut wie neu, kaum mit der gefischt, will die jetzt nicht in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Sind aber alle, auch shakepeare, von WFT. Wird Dir also nicht viel bringen. Vlt. schaust Du mal nach einer billigeren gebrauchten Rolle. Penn Fierce müsste auch passen. Wenn gar nichts geht. Vlt. das http://www.ebay.de/itm/Penn-Battle-...857043?hash=item2818fbf413:g:6lYAAOSw7NNT6lkt

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Purist (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*



wörni schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist so gut wie neu, kaum mit der gefischt, will die jetzt nicht in die Tonne kloppen.



Die Teilenummer wird dir nicht viel bringen, schließlich sind sämtliche Rollen dieses Typs auch von Pure Fishing (nicht von wft!). Der Urvater, all dieser Varianten, ist eine inzwischen schon uralte Pflueger Rolle.


----------



## wörni (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Dann schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe. Gut das die Rolle nicht soooo teuer war. Echt ne Sauerei, dass es dafüe keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt.
Alleine die Konstruktion, dass man die Kurbel verlieren kann ist irgendwie hirnrissig.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Der Service für E-Teile ist nach der Schließung des Service Centers wirklich schwer geworden.

Teile können über einen Fachhändler geordert werden, allerdings kann das dauern und kostet auch ein paar Taler.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Bei mir jetzt 7 Monate#q



Geduld,möglicherweise wartet PF ab,bis sich die Bestellungen in Lohnenswerten Dimensionen bewegen und schicken dann erst einen Aztekenbevorfahrten Kurierläufer nach Gallien?


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Das ist wirklich sehr schade - PF war doch bislang immer für einen sehr guten und problemlosen Service bekannt.


----------



## Purist (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Bei mir jetzt 7 Monate#q



Hast du schon versucht in England zu ordern? Ich überlege nämlich, ob das nicht besser und bzgl. der Versandkosten billiger als eine US-Order ist |rolleyes

Vielleicht warte ich auch einfach noch etwas ab. Das Teil kann ich mir auch von einer anderen Rolle "leihen", ist nur doof beim Rollenwechsel ständig den Schraubenzieher zücken zu müssen. #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich sehr schade - PF war doch bislang immer für einen sehr guten und problemlosen Service bekannt.


Purefishing gehörte zu Jarden, und da ganze ist nun an Newell Brands verkauft worden. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newell_Brands
ob Gardinenstangen die passende Ausgabngsbasis und das richtige Metier sind ... 

Man kann hoffen, dass nach Umstellungen das ganze wieder gut läuft, der neue Gigakonzern kann aber auch ein extremer "Saftauspresser" sein und dann ...


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. August 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Ich glaub ich hab noch ne Spule von ner 2000er Sargus. Kannste haben wenn du willst.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. August 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich sehr schade - PF war doch bislang immer für einen sehr guten und problemlosen Service bekannt.


Naja - es war das "Reel Service Center" das für diesen E-Teil-Service bekannt war. Die Veträge wurden aber nicht verlängert und somit das RSC Geschichte, das Fachwissen unwiederbringlich verloren, die Ersatzteile nach frankreich gebracht und die Mitarbeiter arbeitslos.
PF bietet guten Service wenn du einen Kaufbeleg hast und in der Garantiezeit bist.



Wollebre schrieb:


> *Vielleicht sucht Thomas mal um ein Interview bei Pure Fishing nach*


Und dann wird vermutlich nicht die Wahrheit gesagt weil man Angst um seinen Job haben muß.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man kann hoffen, dass nach Umstellungen das ganze wieder gut läuft, der  neue Gigakonzern kann aber auch ein extremer "Saftauspresser" sein und  dann ...


Du kennst den Begriff "US-Heuschrecken"? 
PF ist nur ein winziges Rädchen im Firmenkonstrukt, muß machen was "die da oben" wollen und es interessiert die Bosse "da oben" einen Schxxxx was wir wollen - die wollen Kohle sehen, sonst nix.


----------



## jkc (3. August 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Naja, Daiwa und Shimano haben das Modell ja vor gemacht und sind da nicht wirklich besser.#c Also ne wirkliche Idee wohin ich mich beim nächsten Rollenkauf orientiere habe ich noch nicht, wobei PF-Modelle auf jeden Fall Punktabzug kriegen.

Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Moinsen!
Echt schade, mal abwarten wohin das führt. 
Vor allem, weil dann jawohl noch andere Marken wie Penn betroffen sein müßten, oder?
Zu PF gehört ja ein ganzes Sammelsorium. 
Wenn man wirklich von einem Rollenmodell überzeugt ist, das lange fischen möchte, und nicht jedem Trend hinterherläuft, kann es sich durchaus lohnen, selber auf Vorrat zu kaufen. 
Von meiner Hauptrolle (Shimano) habe ich mir eine zweite geleistet. 
Die wird nicht gefischt, sondern dient nur als Ersatzteilspender. 
Dafür kann auch eine Gebrauchte herhalten. 
So ist man erstmal abgesichert. 
Petri


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. August 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteile (Kurbel) für Penn Sargus SG2000*

Macht euch keine Sorgen - Shimano hat gerade eine Kunden- und Händlerumfrage gestartet.
Bei der Händlerumfrage wollten sie auch wissen wie denn der Service bei anderen Herstellern so ist ;-)


----------

